# Small knife



## rmcmurry (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a pocket knife that has a blade for skinning/gutting small game such as squirrels and rabbits. I have a Case Trapper, but the blade is a bit too long and the point is wrong. I have looked at a few "Bird & Trout" type knives, but they have 3-4 inch blades. I think a 2 1/2 inch blade is better. Maybe even one with 2 blades. Any ideas?
Thanks, Richard.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I seem to have three lock blades. Two Bucks and one Kershaw. Believe for shucking out small critters the Kershaw which has about a 2 1/2 inch blade would work best. The one I have is an 1830 Speed Safe. Think it cost around 20 bucks or so. Guess the speed safe terms mean it can be opened with one hand..sorta like a manuel switchblade. Looks at some of these.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Kershaw-Oso-Sweet-SpeedSafe-Assisted-Opening-Pocket-Knife-1830/14245146


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Oddly enough i find larger knives easier on smaller game and smaller knives easier in deer. For small game i often chop things off, like feet and heads (sometimes tails) and it helps to have a blade with a little heft. 

For deer you are doing some tricky cuts and the last thing you want to do is rupture the intestinal tract, cutting around the anus etc can be tricky.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I made a small 1.5 inch fixed blade double edge knife just for skinning deer . I works great . I have a 6 inch fixed blade knife I use on small game , better for cutting bones " neck , legs , tail " .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been recommending the Kershaw "Barge." Not only is it the right size, but it has a prying tool on the butt end, for things like prying open paint cans.

I put two of them on this weeks Blue Ridge order. I'm going to try and keep one for myself before some greedy client buys them both...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rmcmurry said:


> I'm looking for a pocket knife that has a blade for skinning/gutting small game such as squirrels and rabbits. I have a Case Trapper, but the blade is a bit too long and the point is wrong. I have looked at a few "Bird & Trout" type knives, but they have 3-4 inch blades. I think a 2 1/2 inch blade is better. Maybe even one with 2 blades. Any ideas?
> Thanks, Richard.


If you've ever skinned/gutted a squirrel or rabbit, you'd know that the knife is not the most important part of the process. Any sharp blade will do to cut the skin around the joints/tail. Then a little muscle to break the joints, peel the skin off and a little precision to make sure you don't taint the meat with the guts.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Swiss Army knife. I've dressed and skinned and butchered more game of all kinds with a Swiss Army knife than all those other purpose built ones put together. Carry a whet stone.


----------

